# 2Cool March Photo Contest, Structures



## Cutter

chiefcharlie and I tossed around some contest ideas and the verdict has come to the topic of *Structures*!

Be on the lookout for buildings, houses, shacks, barns, bridges, levy's, damns, gates, docks, stadiums, etc... anything that is *constructed. * Feel free to share details about your subject or how you took the photograph as well.

*Here are the rules. 
*1.) The photo *must be your's* or your family's
*2.) Submit one photo per person.*
3.) Submit the photo to this thread.
4.) Keep the photo *less than 640 pixels wide* so that we dont have to scroll.

If you have some honorable mentions or if you want everyone's opinion on some photos before you submit, fire up a separate thread and share the out takes and potential entries with us there.

*Photo submissions for this month will end on Friday, March 31st, 2006.* After that time, we will take 1 week to vote for a favorite. The winner can help choose the next month's theme.

I currently dont have the new webshots gallery url. (continue to keep Bob in your prayers and thoughts, he has done that for us in the past). But I will get that figured out and post the link before the contest is over.

The high level webshots gallery can be found here:
http://community.webshots.com/user/bobwall100?action=publicAlbums


----------



## pelican

The March album for Structures has been set up

http://community.webshots.com/album/548382752veroZq

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers,
Bob


----------



## RustyBrown

*Sweet*

Nice choice...no skunks


----------



## limey

*Forth*

Forth Railway Bridge crossing the Firth of Forth, Scotland. Built 1883 - 1890 with a span of 8,276 ft. Constructed of 7 million rivits; 54,000 tons of steel; 194 cu yds granite, stone & concrete & 21,000 tons of cement; 57 men died in the construction of the bridge.


----------



## pelican

An amazing feat of construction. Very nice pic, limey.


----------



## Hoover

Ok what does structure actually consist of buildings, bridges? We just got back from Phili, Deleware, NJ, and NY so I have some pics. My wife went a little crazy with the bridge pics because of course everywhere up there is big bridges. I'll make a new threads and get some opinions.


----------



## Bobby

Cutter said:


> Be on the lookout for buildings, houses, shacks, barns, bridges, levy's, damns, gates, docks, stadiums, etc... anything that is *constructed. *


 I think this pretty well covers it, don't you?


----------



## Hoover

Well yeah skipped over that part excuse me for my ignorance.


----------



## Hoover

Ok here's my entry. I was in Deleware for business last week and decided to take my wife and we spent the weekend going to Atlantic City and New York. The only think I cared to do in NY was to see Ground Zero. Well this picture was taken and it was literally the only piece of steel I saw that remained standing at Ground Zero. Obviously we know why but just the feeling behind it was just the most unimaginable feeling I have ever had. Thanks Pelican for the dress up.


----------



## bludaze

An Old German Farmhouse about 150 yrs old That has seen better days


----------



## Flyin' Ag

Nice pic Seaweed.


----------



## chicapesca

*Better Days*

This building is in Thomaston, the birthplace of my Great Grandmother.


----------



## RustyBrown

*Nice shot Liz*

Way to "fill the frame" with the subject. It's sharp and you can see a lot of detail. That building has character.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*COLD Structure*

*This was taken thru' a window....not the best focus. Because....it was 28 BELOW in Montana.*


----------



## trout chaser

My entry, an railroad bridge built in 1903, which crosses the Colorado River.


----------



## Cutter

nice way to kick off the contest guys. All of them are great structure photos.


----------



## GoingCoastal

My pier. which is Structure I actually built .

looked to come up with something else but nothing came to mind

Dave


----------



## Pod

GoingCoastal...I really like that one.


----------



## MsAddicted

How come you didnt build it straight Dave? :biggrin: 

Nice pic! 

So far I like them all....hmmm I need to come up with one.


----------



## MarcusT

This is the closest thing I have to any type of structure. I took this last summer, drill rig in the panhandle.


----------



## bd2dabone

*Structure/Pattern*

Fred Hartman Bridge


----------



## Priority1

*How about this for sturcture ?*

Egret stalking a computer monitor !
I guess someone's idea of a F.A.D.
I haven't gotten that mad at my computer yet !


----------



## Bobby

On Board the U.S.S. Selma
This is my entry


----------



## pelican

That's pretty cool, Bobby ... I've never seen that view of the Selma. Thanks.


----------



## Bobby

Bob that pool is the old cargo hold. If you need bait(piggy perch) in the summer that is a good place to get it. It is full. I got some more pictures I will post on the board. Not here. I think we only need one here right??


----------



## pelican

Yep, 1 here. That'd be cool, Bobby.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

St. Patrick's Cathedral in New York City. Taken on a visit to my daughter when she was doing her surgical residency at St. Vincent's Hospital there.


----------



## baitkiller

*Luna's Jacal - Big Bend National Park*

Built on the desert floor ~1900. Luna and his wife raised 13 kids in this structure. He lived to the ripe old age of 108, died in the early 1930's. Sooo, I guess he built it when he was almost 70. For reference, my wife stands 5'4" and she banged her forehead on the beam sticking out the front. Inside the floor is ~18" below the bottom of the door, open in the back. Remarkably cool(temp) inside.


----------



## NaClH2O

*My entry*

I haven't been able to find a lot of good structures to photograph, so here is the most interesting thing I could find. It may be temporary, but I still consider it a structure.


----------



## pelican

*The Salty Dawg*

From our vacation to Alaska in 2004. The Salty Dawg Saloon was built in 1897 as one of Homer's first cabins, half of the present-day saloon was once the town's first post office and, later, the railroad station, a grocery store, and a coal mining office.

A second building, built in 1909, also served as a post office and grocery, as well as a schoolhouse and family home. The buildings were joined and made into a saloon in 1957, then moved to the present location after the 1964 earthquake.
.


----------



## Pod

I decided to shoot something new for the contest instead of using an old picture. Although I'm not completely satisfied with the result the contest is making me learn more about my camera and venture off that auto setting!


----------



## pelican

That looks great, Pod. I really like the starburst light effect. Any special title for "The Plant"?


----------



## Cutter

I agree, nice shot pod. I'm referring to it as "The Late Shift". There are a lot of great structure shots entered this month.. Voting is going to take some more thought this time. 

I need to figure out what Im going to shoot.. deadline is approaching.


----------



## Dolphin

*Old Prison*

I took this picture on our way out to fish for stripers off the coast of New Hampshire and Maine. I was there on business - but was able to still do a little fishing. Beautify place!

http://www.goseacoast.com/detail.ihtml?lid=126&catID=12

This massive concrete "castle" on Seavey Island in Kittery was once the dreaded Portsmouth Naval Prison. The prison operated for 66 years and contained about 86,000 military inmates. It is perhaps best known as the destination of Jack Nicholson in the film "The Last Detail." It is located on Seavey Island, part of the 200 year old Portsmouth Naval Shipyard complex in Kittery. This location is the site of the original Fort Sullivan built during the American Revolution in 1775. It was then rebuild during the Civil War. In 1898, before the prison was built, the island housed 1,612 Spanish prisoners of war from the Spanish American War in an open area called Camp Long. The current structure was built between 1905 and 1908 and housed as many as 3,000 prisoners at once during its peak use in World War II. It has been vacant for over 25 years. In 1999 a local developer and federal officials agreed on a plan to restore the building and lease space to private companies, but the project is currently on hold. The persistent story that Walt Disney was a prisoner here and used the design of "The Castle" for his creation of the one at Disneyland is a legend, not fact.


----------



## Pod

Cutter said:


> I agree, nice shot pod. I'm referring to it as "The Late Shift". There are a lot of great structure shots entered this month.. Voting is going to take some more thought this time.
> 
> I need to figure out what Im going to shoot.. deadline is approaching.


Thanks...I like that...."The Late Shift"


----------



## zihuatanejo

*Church on island of Tahaa Tahiti from the water*

I like it...a church on the water.


----------



## limey

Pod said:


> I decided to shoot something new for the contest instead of using an old picture. Although I'm not completely satisfied with the result the contest is making me learn more about my camera and venture off that auto setting!


Nice shot. You must have connections, a camera in a plant, hmmm  ??


----------



## RustyBrown

*Bus Stop*

Last night I celebrated my one year in digital by doing what else but going out and shooting. I've posted some structure shots on the "other" thread, but this is such a great topic I wanted to post something that blew me away. This was shot in downtown Houston at the "new" Lee P. Brown Metro terminal. Please don't take your feeling about rail, Metro or LPB out on my shot. Many people don't know this even exists, but next to Metro's headquarters downtown are three half-pipes lined with stainless pannels that reflect whatever light is present.

This was shot at ISO100 / F19 / and is a 30 second tripod exposure. With the exception of resizing and a sharpness boost needed for the resizing this is about as close to an unmanipulated image you'll ever get out of me. I hope you enjoy this as much as I do. :texasflag


----------



## pelican

Wow ... love the color play at the top. Just yer average old bus stop, huh Rusty? 

Very nice!


----------



## Walkin' Jack

What a shot!! Man that is startling. Very nice shot!


----------



## Charles Helm

*Old House near Guthrie, Texas*

Old House near Guthrie Texas (I can't believe that the month is almost gone and I have not taken more pictures.)


----------



## Cutter

I ride the 247 by the metro building every morning, never would I have thought it could look like that. Great eye RB, that is an awesome shot.

Do you have any more from that series? I would think there are a few other perspectives around there.


----------



## seawings

WOW!! what a shot...goes to prove that structures, in perspective of angle/lights and imagination can make truely great photos....great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## wisslbritches

*Bus Stop*

Outstanding shot there Rusty. Even more appealing due to it not being 'shopped. Looks like something you would see on the cover of an Annual Report...maybe METRO marketing folks might want to purchase the rights


----------



## LoopTech

*Hoover Dam*

This is from 2002..


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Indian ruin out of Flagstaff Arizona*








Taken with Pentax Lx w/50mm f2 lens


----------



## DaShry1

*Iraqi Sunset*

I took this picture while working Iraq I cannot disclose the location but this was one of the hundreds of sunsets that I have seen.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude

I think that if Rusty ever goes anywheres without any camera, I'm going to peak outside and look for an older feller building a boat and loading up animals 2x2. Its gonna flood Ma!


----------



## bluegill addict

Awesome picture LoopTech.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Didn't like any of my other structures I shot this month so I'm entering my "Drip Ring Structure".


----------



## wisslbritches

*Windmill & Tank*

In school I was always waited until the last minute and was almost late in turning in my assignments. I do the same today with work paperwork.

Thought I better get "something" in before I missed the deadline like I did last month.

This was take Fall '05 at Dewbwerry Farms, a Corn Maze / Pumpkin Patch near Brookshire. We take the kids out there and let 'em choose & pick their own punkins. Good times, good times.


----------



## zihuatanejo

Did you use a sephia filter or software for the effect?


Charles Helm said:


> Old House near Guthrie Texas (I can't believe that the month is almost gone and I have not taken more pictures.)


----------



## Charles Helm

zihuatanejo said:


> Did you use a sephia filter or software for the effect?


Software.


----------



## Bobby

When does the voteing start?????


----------



## Cutter

I'm getting it started shortly. Ive been away from the computer the last couple of days


----------

